
We chalked SF to promote our startup - jenthoven
https://www.kapwing.com/blog/what-happend-when-we-chalked-sf/
======
matt_the_bass
Maybe consider making the chalking process part of the advertising.

Check out chalk printer: [https://hackaday.com/2014/08/29/the-chalkjet-an-ink-
jet-prin...](https://hackaday.com/2014/08/29/the-chalkjet-an-ink-jet-printer-
for-the-streets/)

And chalk bot: [https://hackaday.com/2009/07/09/chalkbot-vs-
graffitiwriter/](https://hackaday.com/2009/07/09/chalkbot-vs-graffitiwriter/)

You could make one of those. Everyone love funny robots.

------
masonic
Zynga already got sanctioned for doing that in 2010.

If a product or service is so lame that the company has to resort to
vandalism, it's admitting irrelevancy.

~~~
schoen
See also [https://www.zdnet.com/article/ibm-gets-100000-fine-for-
peace...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/ibm-gets-100000-fine-for-peace-love-
and-linux-campaign/), although perhaps the comparative permanence of the ads
increased the fine:

> Ad firm Ogilvy & Mather spearheaded the campaign for IBM, hiring people to
> paint sidewalks with the stencils in a black chalk that was supposedly
> biodegradable. However, after several months, many of the stencils could
> still be seen.

